
Consumer advocates push for the US Postal Service to offer banking - randomname2
http://azdailysun.com/business/national-and-international/advocates-push-for-the-us-postal-service-to-offer-basic/article_954c95c1-13fc-5860-9f43-6587b6fa767d.html
======
SCAQTony
I just sent a postal money order for $1,000 to a struggling friend and the
person was able to cash the check right there at the post office. I think
making the US Post Office system into public banks is a great idea.

------
kurttheviking
For those interested in this topic, the Harvard Law Review similarly provided
a strong argument in favor of postal banking[1] which kicked off a series of
other academic work

[1] [http://harvardlawreview.org/2014/02/its-time-for-postal-
bank...](http://harvardlawreview.org/2014/02/its-time-for-postal-banking/)

